# How do you guys manage to eliminate all dead spots?



## VeeSe (Apr 16, 2011)

As the thread title states, I am wondering how to eliminate dead spots from the tank. I currently have my spraybar on the right side of my 55G tank spraying across the tank. The intake is in the back left corner. I know this isn't ideal, as the intake should be right next to the outflow to create more circular flow, but even in that case, the water area under the spraybar isn't receiving much movement. As it is right now, the area on the far right side of the tank isn't receiving much flow since it is under the spraybar. I've thought about adding a powerhead or something but I can't find any spots to do so that won't blow the plants all over the place.

I'd like to eliminate dead spots to ensure good nutrient transport, but the fish will want some minor dead spots to sleep and such.


----------



## ghotifish (Feb 16, 2009)

We run two nano power heads in our 40 along with our canister filter. It isn't hard to direct them to not blow over the plants.

Good luck


----------



## fusiongt (Nov 7, 2011)

I think as long as you have water flowing that you should be alright on the nutrients. Wouldn't the filter shoot out the water which has nutrients and from there it's dispersed into the rest of the water (similar to if you had put in some dark food coloring in to the water, eventually it would spread all throughout). So in your case, right underneath the spray bar you think isn't getting much flow but I'm sure nutrients are still getting to there. If you want you could always aim the spray bar down a bit lower to ensure water does pass over it - and though a lot will continue to push to the left, still some nutrients should fall down to underneath.

If you see a noticeable deficiency in plant growth where you're talking about then you could always try adjusting the way you have it, but if it's growing fine then don't worry.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Flow is a lot more important that you would think...it was in my case anyways. I had a growing Staghorn algae issue in my 75g tank until I added a small powerhead to the opposite end of the tank from where the HOB (AC 110) output was. Within a few days of adding the powerhead the Staghorn started dying. Now, a couple weeks later, it's all gone, no trace of it and the hair algae has slowed in growth too.


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

Using CO2 mist has the advantage of showing you where flow is going to. You can see where it doesn't go and that is the dead spot. You might think about adding a Koralia style power head. It has a wider less focused flow so, it covers more area and can be aimed as to not blow plants over. It is good to see some sway in the plants.


----------



## VeeSe (Apr 16, 2011)

I added my Koralia Nano 240 to my tank tonight. There really is no good place to put it where it won't blow something pretty hard, so I chose my Argentine sword. It ended up on the same side of the tank as my filter output just to augment the flow around the tank in the same direction as the filter. We'll see how it goes.


----------

